# Im Scared



## boo1 (May 22, 2007)

Hi all, I keep getting myself so worked up. I keep thinking that I feel so dissasociated because I tripped on shrooms one time and had a bad trip. Did I ruin my life? How can I feel real again. Thank you.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

Hello boo1 and welcome.

First things first... I find many here need to "accept" their dp/dr first of all. Then they can relax with it (go with the flow)... which in it's own can help matters. Get to know people here and see that others can/have accepted it. I have accepted it myself although time to time I get worked up myself. This is because we're both human and our emotions need to be expressed rather then bottled up.

Darren.


----------

